# Is it time yet? (Babies coming?)



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's where we are at: I ran my fingers down Mommy's back along either side of her spine. When I reached the point where her back ends and her tail begins she turned pretty much to mush. She chooses to lay in the corner grunting. I _think_ her udders are filling. :whatgoat: Babies soon? Maybe 3 little girls?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

If her ligs are truly gone and they do not pop back up, yes babies should be soon. Good luck!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh boy! Oh boy! I hope so! ray: I finally fixed the clippers. Ya think it's ok to shave her udder? I want to take a picture of it every day.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

post tons of pictures of the kids and of momma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like it will be soon...watch for that udder to get really tight and shiny around the bottom area....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

If they are born on labour day you'll have LOTS of name choices fitting   

GOOD LUCK!! :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Definitely not shiny yet. She won't let me finish shaving her and the pic is not so hot. She does look a little dilated but I couldn't get that to show in the pic. And she is quite wet. I did not see the mucous plug, though.















9/4








8/23


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

Post lot of pictures of the little ones and of their Momma..Hope you get your little girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks like she can fill more in the udder...so ...she does have a little more to go....but... she may all of the sudden get really full .....when that happens... it won't be long.... although some fill after kidding..... Those Does can throw us off :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a due date on her? To me, it appears that she has a few days to maybe more than a week to go.....experienced mama's sometimes will fill their udder suddenly in the 24-36 hours before delivery with a steady growth in the weeks before. At least thats how it's been with my girls.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

This is her 5th freshening. I only owned her for last year's. No dependable kidding date. I thought she had another 2 weeks. But Mommy wrote that thing about the secret doe's pledge. She did this last time too. She can fill a lot more and she'll act like she's going into labor just to see the humans go crazy!! She hasn't changed much over night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I thought she had another 2 weeks


2 weeks is more logical with the way her udder is.... :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Is it time yet? (Baby Came!!)*

:kidblue: 
Luke Skywalker
9/8/2011

I found him tucked into the cubby hole this morning. Everything was cleaned up. He was clean, warm, dry and LOUD!!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Ahhh Congrats, he's so cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's Beautiful! Congratulations... and good job momma!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, what a beautiful suprise. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Randi :leap: He's an adorable surprise


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Aww, very cute! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Is it time yet? Baby Luke Pic's Added*


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww he's GORGEOUS!!! Congrats on such a beautiful baby! Love the name! And OMG look at that udder!!!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous Boy!! LOVE the name.  Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lookin good ...both of them...wow.. what a nice udder.......... :thumb:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, from me too!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm hoping to get better pic's. I am deciding to wether the little tyke but I would like to have him critiqued first.

But, thank you, I keep thinking she's gonna step on it :ROFL:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah! There are more pictures! I especially love the "I love you"- scene!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

CUTE LITTLE BUCK! love the name! :leap:


----------

